
Apple removes battery “estimated time remaining” in newest macOS update - ComputerGuru
http://www.theverge.com/2016/12/13/13939278/apple-macos-sierra-new-macbook-pros-battery-life
======
dangelov
Just yesterday I was on battery and was going to watch a movie. Looked up the
battery indicator to see if it's going to be enough and sure enough it wasn't
there. Now I know why.

If it's not working reliably for the new Macs, why disable it for all of them?
It is/used to be pretty accurate on my early 2011 15" mbp.

